# Construction Management in USA?



## sponger82 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all,

I graduated from the University of Cape Town in 2009 with a BSc in Construction Studies and have, for the past two years, been working for one of the biggest construction companies in Africa in the area of planning and construction management... BUT... I am interested in spreading my wings a little further and growing my experience base. Super keen to learn the in's and out's of the American construction market.

I am looking to find work in the US with the intention of becoming a professional Construction Project Manager and would love to network with anybody in the industry who could put me in contact with any solid companies or potential jobs that would enable me to do so.

Please feel free to contact me with any additional industry related information as I am very interested to know as much as possible in this regard.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Start by using friend Google to find the respective professional associations. PM without designation is very inlikely in commercial construction. Residential is starting to gain momentum but there is so much good talent on the market it is hard to believe. You had two years since graduation. How is your Masters coming along?


----------



## sponger82 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have to have 5 years of experience before I can do my masters. 3 more to go if I do my masters in south Africa. I don't mind working in a junior capacity to gain more experience. 
Any way to accelerate the process?
I would love to actually get into residential construction after being part of very large commercial projects including a hospital and a stadium.... But willing and able to do anything I set my mind to... And boy am I tenacious!


----------

